# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Zhvillimi i foshnjes gjate 9 muajve ne bark te nenes

## Adna

Shtatzënia llogaritet prej ditës së parë të menstruacioneve të fundit dhe 
jo ditës së hedhjes së spermës në mitër.

Arsye e kësaj është se   një numër i vogël i femrave (10-15%) e ka ciklin e plotë i cili zgjat 28 ditë, kështu që, nuk mund të llogaritet dita e saktë se kur ka ndodhur bashkimi i spermatozoidit me qelizën vezë. 
Rreth ditës së gjashtë pas 
bashkëdyzimit blastocista kapet për mukozën e mitrës dhe futet në të 
derisa indi makuzal i mitrës e mbulon atë në tërësi. Në këtë moment 
shtatzënia veç ka filluar dhe nyja embrionale e ka marrë formën e 
një disku të shtypur. Tash atë e ushqen trofoblasti i cili rritet afër 
mukozës së mitrës. Tani për herë të parë nëna e ushqen dhe e mbron atë.

                                      Java e katërt
Tani zigoti arrin në mitër që për pak noton lirshëm e pastaj përforcohet për
 mukozën e mitrës. Zhvillohen qendrat prej të cilave zhvillohen organet
 që janë të domosdoshme për vazhdimin e mëtutjeshëm të 
shtatzënisë. Disku embrional bëhet në formë ovale. Embrioni shihet dhe 
ka madhësi sa një pikë. 

                                      Java e pestë
Në javën e pestë fillon të zhvillohet sistemi nervor, organet sensitive,
 indi epitelial, mushkëritë, zorrët, indi kockor, muskujt, trakti urinar
 dhe organet gjenitale. Në fund të kësaj jave embrioni është i gjatë 
rreth 2 mm dhe përafërsisht çdo ditë i dyfishohet vëllimi. Disku e 
dhe organet e jashtme të frymëmarrjes. Në njërën anë të embrionit 
lajmërohet një e ngritur prej të cilës do të zhvillohet koka kurse në
 anën tjetër formohet një bisht pjesa më e madhe e të cilit do të humbet 
dhe prej saj do të mbetet vetëm kocka. 
Gypi i zemrës tregon një zgjatje dhe nga ajo formohet zemra. 
Lidhja me qarkullimin e gjakut me nënën vendoset dhe kështu hormonet e formuara te embrioni gjenden edhe në qarkullimin e gjakut të nënës.                      

                                   Java e gjashtë
Zemra e vërtetë ende nuk e ka marrë formën përfundimtare. Ajo përbëhet prej dy kanaleve të lidhura me kapilarë të gjakut dhe kështu 
qarkullimi është vendosur dhe zemra troket.
Në ultrazë embrioni shihet në formë të disa vijave paralele në mes të 
cilave shihet puna e zemrës dhe tani me siguri dihet se beba është e 
gjallë. Embrioni tash e ka kokën, bazën e trurit dhe katër të ngritura prej
 të cilave më vonë do të formohen duart dhe këmbët. Tani formohen 
buzët, nofullat dhe dhjetë folikulët e dhëmbëve. Embrioni tani ka gjatësi 
6 mm dhe peshon sa 1-2 kokrra të farave të mollëve. 

                                     Java e shtatë
Nga ato katër të ngriturat tani veç formohen duart dhe këmbët dhe 
vërehen shenjat ku do të rriten gishtërinjtë. Shtylla kurrizore dhe 
truri veç janë zhvilluar, koka duket si e njeriut por është më e madhe 
se trupi dhe është e kthyer kah trupi. Në fundin e javës së shtatë në 
ultrazë (jo te të gjitha rastet) vërehen lëvizjet e shkurtra të kokës 
përpara dhe prapa dhe pjesa e fundit e trupit i lëviz anash. Embrioni tani 
ka gjatësi 13 mm. 

                                      Java e tetë
Edhe pse shumica e organeve vitale janë formuar ato ende nuk e kryejnë 
funksionin e tyre. Zemra e embrionit troket dy herë më shpejt se sa zemra e personit të rritur, pra, rreth 140-150 herë në minutë. Tani janë formuar sytë, veshët dhe buzët të cilat embrioni mund t'i hapë. Duart dhe këmbët
 janë mjaft të gjata ashtu që beba mund ti lëvizë dhe këto lëvizje shihen
 në ultrazë. Beba ka gjatësi 2.2 cm dhe peshon 2.5 gram.

                                     Java e nëntë 
Në këtë javë shputat dhe gishtat e duarve janë më mirë të zhvilluara sesa 
shputat dhe gishtat e këmbëve. Beba tash i bën lëvizjet më të 
ndërlikuara duke përfshirë rrotullimin, largimin dhe afrimin e dorës. 
Gjatësia e bebës tash është 3.5 cm dhe peshon 3 gram.

                                    Java e dhjetë
Gishtat janë plotësisht të zhvilluar dhe nyjet formohen. Koka rritet 
shpejt për shkak të vendit të nevojshëm për trurin. Bishti që ka qenë 
i pranishëm më nuk ekziston. Gjatësia mbetet 3.5 cm kurse pesha rritet
 dhe bëhet 5 gram. 

                                   Java e njëmbëdhjetë
Beba tash quhet fetus dhe jo embrion. Kjo do të thotë që në këtë 
javë përfundon zhvillimi i të gjitha organeve të kokës. 
Periudha kritike e ndieshmërisë veç ka kaluar. Vezorët dhe testisët janë të formuar, te meshkujt formohet edhe penisi. Koka përbën 1/3 e gjatësisë së 
trupit. Gjatësia e fetusit tash është 5.5 cm ndërsa peshon 10 gram. 

                                   Java e dymbëdhjetë
Në këtë javë shihet koka e rrumbullakët dhe simetrike. Shihen sytë e 
mbyllur, shtylla kurrizore, duart dhe këmbët. Fetusi noton dhe ju 
përkdhelë edhe pse nëna nuk e ndien këtë. Fillojnë lëvizjet e kafazit të
 krahërorit dhe i ngjajnë frymëmarrjes. Tani  fetusi e ka gjatësinë 6.5 cm 
dhe peshon 18 gram.

                                   Java e trembëdhjetë
Beba juaj tani i ushtron muskujt e buzëve që janë të nevojshëm për 
thithje. Koka nuk është më joproporcionale në krahasim me trupin. 
Gjatësia tani është 7.5 cm dhe pesha 30 gram.

Java e katërmbëdhjetë

Në javën e katërmbdhjetë të gjitha pjesët e trupit pjeken dhe zhvillohen.Koka merrë propurcionin që i ngjanë kokës së lindur. Qafa është më e zhvilluar dhe mjekrra e fetusit nuk mbështetet më për gjoksi. Këtë javë fetusi ka gjatësi 9 cm dhe peshë 60 gram. 
Për nënat: lirohuni, keni kaluar tre muajshin e parë me plotë mundimetash është më qetë. Nëse nuk jeni shtatëzënë për hërë të parë tani është koha që të veshni rrobat e shtatëzanisë, kurse nëse bëhet fjalë për shtatëzaninë e parë për këtë ende ka kohë.

                                       Java e pesëmbëdhjetë

Këtë javë beba fillon të thithë gishtin!
Beba i ngjan njeriut, këmbët janë më të gjata se duartë dhe skeleti është mirë i zhvilluar. Tani janë zhvilluar edhe shumë qendra nervore. Nervat e trurit zhvillohen dhe për pak kohë do të fillojnë të shkojnë informatat prej organeve tjera në tru dhe prej trurit në organet tjera. Beba ka gjatësi 12 cmm dhe peshon 100 gram.

                                    Java e gjashtëmbëdhjet

Me lëvizje të ndryshme të fytyrës, fetusi i juaj shpreh ndienjat e tij, por fatkeqësisht kjo nuk duket në ultraza. Këtë javë zhvillohen mushkëritë fetale dhe fëmiu bën ushtrime të frymëmarrjes çdo ditë. Tani fetusi ka gajtësi 16 cm dhe peshë 135 gram.
Për nënat: Nënat të cilat kanë qenë shtatëzënë edhe më parë tani mund ti ndiejnë lëvizjet e para të bebës. Tash është koha për kontrollin e parë në ultraza.  

                                     Java e shtatëmbëdhjetë

Këtë javë paraqiten vetullat dhe qerpikët. Beba ka gjatësi 18 cm dhe peshë 185 gram. Për nënët: Barazpesha hormonale rregullohet, dhe ju kthehet dëshira për marrëdhënie intime.

                                    Java e tetëmbëdhjetë

Lëkura e fetusit është e tejdukshme dhe e hollë sepse ende nuk e ka indin nënlëkuror. Këtë javë zhvillohen veshët dhe beba juaj tani e ndëgjon zemrën tuaj dhe punën e zorrëvekëto janë tinguj më të cilat do të mësohet beba juaj, dhe këtë mund ta vërtetoni pas lindjes së bebës kur të vendosni bebën tuaj të mbështetur për gjoksi. Beba ka gjatësi 21 cm dhe peshë 235 gram
Për nënat: Tani mund ti ndieni lëvizjet e para të bebës. Pesha juaj duhet të shtohet që nga fillimi i shtatëzanisë deri tani vetëm 4 kg, dhe kujdes në ngrënien e tepërt. Mbani higjenën e gojës.

                                   Java e nëntëmbëdhjetë

Rritja e bebës nuk është shumë e shpejtë, tash ajo më shumë shton peshë. Formohet indi yndyrorë i cili i ndihmon në rregullimin e temperaturës trupore. Formohen edhe folikulat e dhëmbëve të përhershëm. Beba ka gjatësi 23 cm dhe peshë 285 gram
Për nënat: Barku juaj tani rritet rreth 20%. 

                                      Java e njëzetë

Në lëlurën e fetusit fillon të formohet verniks kazeoza një lyerje e bardhë e cila e mbron lëkurën e fetusit nga lëngu amniotik. Fetusi u përgjigjet në prekje, me shtypje të lehtë palpative të nënës shkakton lëvizjet e fetusit. Nëse beba është femër në këtë kohë do të formohet mitra dhe kanali i vaginës i cili do të zhvillohet gradualisht. Gjatësia e besës është 25.5 cm dhe pasha 340 gram.
Për nënat: Tani mirta juaj do të rritet nga 1 cm në javë, dhe është koha për kontraollin e dytë në ultraza. 

                                   Java e njëzetë e një

Në tërë lëkuren e fetusit do të lamërohet lanugo, qimet e vogla dhe të rralla. Dëgjimi është aq i zhvilluar saqë beba mund ti ndëgjoi zërat nga jashtë. Gjatësia e besës tani është 28 cm dhe pasha 400 gram.
Për nënat: Kujdes në barazpeshën e ushqimit.

                                    Java e njëzet e dytë

Qendrat e trurit zhvillohen shumë shpejt sidomos ato që janë përgjegjese për të menduarit, mësuarit dhe të kujtesës. Edhe kockat tani janë dukshëm më të forta dhe lëkura bëhët më e trashë dhe më pak e tejdudshme. 
Për nënat: Është e mundur të lajmërohen problemet në zgjërimin venave. Beba lëviz edhe më shumë sidomos atëhetë kur ju pushoni.

                                  Java e njëzet e tretë

Madhësia e trupit të fetusit tani është defenitivisht në proporcion me madhësinë e kokës dhe fetusi ngjan me të pasalindurin. Nëse është mashkull tani zhvillohen mirë skrotumi, kurse nëse është femër vezoret, të cilat përmbajnë më miliona qeliza vezë të cilat fillojnë të shkatërrohen të cialt deri në momentin e lindjes mbesin vetëm 10 % të tyre. Gjatësi e bebës është 31 cm dhe pasha 440 gram.
Për nënat: Edhe pse koha ndoshta nuk është shumë e ftohtë ju do të ndieni të ftohtë për shkak të shumëzimit të homoneve ! 

                                  Java e njëzet e katërt

Beba juaj e ka të zhvilluar ritmin ditor, dhe këtë e vëreni se si i ndryshon aktiviteti i bebës gjatë gjithë ditës, herë herë është shumë aktive pastaj më e dobët deri në qetësi të plotë. Zemra e bebës mund të ndëgjohet me ndëgjojse të thjeshtë. Tani ka gajtësi 33 cm dhe peshë 500 gram.
Për nënat: Në trup mun tiu paraqiten disa vija të zeza të cilat zhduken pas lindjes, shkaku i tyre është shumëzimi i hormoneve.

                                    Java e njëzet e katërt

Zhvillimi i trurit është shumë i komplikuar sepse zhvillohen edhe funksione të tjerë të cilat janë të nevojshme për bebën pas lindjes. Beba rritet edhe 1 cm dhe shton edhe 100 gram të tjera. 
Për nënat: Lajmërohen mundimet si: shtrëngime, frymëmarrje më e vështirësuar.

                                    Java e njëzet e gjashtë

Yndyra në indin nënlëkuror zhvillohet edhe më tutje me shtimin e peshës. Tani ka gjatësi 35 cm dhe peshë 700 gram. 
Për nënat: Nëse nga gjinjët vëreni se ju del një lëng i verdhë mos u merakosni, fjala është për kolostorumin, qumështin e parë i cili zakonisht lajmërohet edhe para lindjes dhe kjo nuk është jonormale nëse ju lajmërohet tani. 

                                    Java e njëzet e shtatë

Kapakët e syrit janë aq të zhvilluar sa beba juaj mund ti hap sytë dhe shikon në mitren tuaj, po ashyu e vëren edhe driten që depërton nëpër shtresat e barkut. Beba juaj e ushton gëlltitjen dhe e thith gishtin e madh duke ushtruar frymëmarrjen. Nëse beba juaj lind tani që është para kohe ka gjasa me mbijetu. Gjatësia e bebës është 36 cm dhe pasha 800 gram. 
Për nënat: Përgatituni për lindje, lingamentet e juaja vetëm po lirohenKy lirim dhe ky shtrëngim mund të shkaktoi dhembje therrëse dhe në çdo shtatëzani të ardhshme kjo dhembje mund të jetë edhe më e madhe.

Java e njëzetetetë

Tani fëmija juaj merr frymë sikurse që merr frymë edhe pas lindjes, vetëm se tash thith dhe nxjerr lëngun amniotik.
Gjatësia e bebës është 37 cm dhe pesha 900 gram.

                                 Java e njëzetenëntë

Në ultrazë fetusit i shihen të gjitha detalet e secilit organ. Në kokë i rriten flokët. Gjatësia e fetusit është 38 cm dhe pesha 1000 gram. 
Për nënat: Trupi juaj e merr një formë interesante në mënyrë që të shfrytëzojë edhe pak hapësirë për rritje të  bebës suaj. Kur organet e juaja që gjenden në zgavrën e abdomenit ngriten mbi nivelin e diafragmës, kafazi juaj i krahërorit do të zgjerohet për disa centimetra dhe në këtë mënyrë mushkërive iu sigurohet hapësirë më e madhe. Mushkëritë e juaja punojnë në mënyrë efikase dhe  nxjerrin sasi më të mëdha të ajrit në krahasim me kohën para shtatzënisë. Çdo atlet do ta vërejë këtë. 

                                    Java e tridhjetë

Në këtë javë i rritet sasia e indit yndyror nënlëkuror. Beba i hap sytë dhe e shikon mitrën dhe në këtë mënyrë i ushtron muskujt me të cilët më vonë do të ketë mundësi të fiksojë fotografitë. 
Gjatësia e bebës tani është 39 cm dhe pesha 1100 gram. 
Për nënat: Problemet me fjetje rriten gjithnjë e më shumë. Ju pengon barku, në shpinë nuk mund të shtriheni dhe jeni e shqetësuar. Për këtë arsye, kur keni mundësi që të fleni shfrytëzojeni rastin! 

                                  Java e tridhjetenjëtë

Organet janë tërësisht të formuara përveç  mushkërive sepse ende nuk janë të hapura tërësisht alveolat që ajri të mund të hyjë lirisht në to. 
Gjatësia e bebës është 40 cm dhe pesha 1400 gram.
Për nënat: Në javët e fundit beba liron rreth 0,5 l urinë në ditë në lëngun amniotik dhe e thith pak, më pak se këtë sasi gjatë ditës. Ndoshta, kjo ju duket jo e këndshme por jashtëqitja e bebës është sterile. Sasia e madhe e lëngut amniotik tregon se beba nuk po e gëlltit atë mjaft dhe për këtë arsye mund të lajmërohen probleme shumë serioze. Mund të lajmërohen edhe kontraksionet e mitrës. 

                                   Java e tridhjetedytë

Lëkura e bebës e ndërron ngjyrën nga e kuqja e mbyllët në ngjyrë trëndafili. Beba e merr një pozitë të caktuar në mitër e cila nuk do të thotë se është përfundimtare. Gjatësia e bebës është 40,5 cm dhe pesha 1600 gram. 
Për nënat: Mitra është rritur mjaft shumë dhe e zë vendin më të madh të zgavrës së barkut. Edemat (të ajurat) në duar dhe në këmbë janë normale. Nëse lajmërohen në pjesën e sipërme të trupit dhe në fytyrë menjëherë vizitoni mjekun!  

                                Java e tridhjetetretë

Mbështjellësi i barkut të fetusit, i cili e mbulon lëkurën,  bëhet më i trashë. Thonjtë në të gjithë gishtërinjtë rriten. Tani beba merr pozitën përfundimtare me kokë të kthyer nga hapja e qafës së mitrës. Gjatësia e bebës tani është 41.5 cm dhe pesha 1800 gram. 
Për nënat: Në kërthizë ndodhin disa ndryshime: Kur beba me shpinë mbështetet në të ajo do të del jashtë, kurse kur largohet ajo do të kthehet në vendin e vet.

                                 Java e tridhjetekatërt 

Edhe pse mushkëritë janë tërësisht të formuara nuk është e sigurt se beba nuk do të ketë problem me frymëmarrje. Gjatësia e bebës është 43 cm dhe pesha 2300 gram. 

                                Java e tridhjetepestë

Do të zvogëlohet sasia e lëngut amniotik. Mitra do të zgjatet përkohësisht. Beba ndonjëherë lëviz. 
Gjatësia e bebës është 44.5 cm dhe pesha 2300 gram.

                               Java e tridhjetegjashtë 

Nëse lind tani beba ka gjasa të jetoj në 100% të rasteve. Gjatësia është 46 cm dhe pesha 2500 gram. 
Për nënat: Ka mundësi që koka e bebës të lëshohet poshtë, por ka mundësi që kjo të ndodh pak para lindjes. Nëse kjo ndodh ju mund të merrni frymë më lehtë sepse është zvogëluar presioni në zgavrën e barkut dhe mushkëritë mund të lëvizin lirshëm. 

                                  Java e tridhjeteshtatë

Beba juaj i humb qimet me të cilat ka qenë e mbështjellur në tërë trupin përveç në krahë, në duar dhe në këmbë. Beba tani prodhon vet hormone. Më e rëndësishmja prej tyre është kortizoni i cili ndihmon në pjekjen përfundimtare të mushkërive. Gjatësia e bebës tani është 47 cm dhe pesha 2750 gram. 

                                    Java e tridhjetetetë

Beba është e gatshmë për lindje. Zorrët i ka të mbushura me mekon e cila ka ngjyrë të gjelbërt të mbyllët dhe është jashtëqitja e parë që do ta nxjerrë beba juaj. Kjo përmbajtje shkakton lëvizje të zorrëve dhe kjo lëvizje e zorrëve mund të nxjerrë jashtëqitjen gjatë kohës së lindjes, por kjo ndodh zakonisht pas lindjes. Te meshkujt testiset janë të lëshuara në skrotum (qese). Gjatësia e bebës është 48 cm dhe pesha 3000 gram. 
Për nënat: Problemet me jashtëqitje rriten. Hani pemë të ziera dhe kivi!

                                   Java e tridhjetenëntë

Organet e bebës punojnë ashtu siç punojnë edhe pas lindjes. 
Gjatësia e bebës është 49 cm dhe pesha 3200 gram.

                                         Java e dyzetë

Beba ka marrë pozitën më të përshtatshme për daljen jashtë. Trupin e ka të përkulur. 
Gjatësia e bebës është 50 cm dhe pesha 3500-4000 gram. 
Për nënat: Urime! Çdo moment pritet të shkoni për lindje, të gjitha mundimet për pak çaste përfundojnë dhe do t'i kujtoni vetëm momentet e mira.

----------

